# experimenting with color lights



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

for awile i had a orange light over a plant and it was doin ok the other side of the

tank i have a plant under a regular light it seems to be doin ok also, but two days

ago i switched the orange light with a blue one and that plant seems to be doin

better, the blue light is dimmer maybe thats it i dont know but im gonna wait

a few more days to really check on it. and before you guys ask i have know ideal

what kind of plant i have looks kinda like bambo with leaves.


----------

